# Cable Connection Constantly Resets...



## ThePotsy (Jun 27, 2005)

I have been having this problem for a while now. I will be on the internet, playing a game or whatnot, and the connection will just get interrupted. All the lights on the modem will flash, or they will all turn off except for the PWR light. 

The connection then reconnects. If I open IE, google will load, but then a couple seconds after it reconnects, it will say it has 'limited or no connectivity', and I can't load anything. This also goes away after a few seconds. It also happens more on some days than others. 

Any ideas?

Potsy.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Try looking at the signal levels on your cable modem stats page.

You may need you computer connected directly to the cable modem, without a router, to actually get a response.

Most cable modem web interface addresses are 192.168.100.1.

Some cable modems have "user" for the user name and "password" for the default password. 

See if there is a signal tab. You need to find the upstream and downstream signal levels, shown with either dB or dBmV at the end. Downstream levels are usually between -10 and 0. Also look for a SNR/Signal to Noise level, shoud be somewhere over 30 for 256 QAM signals. Upstream levels are typically 30-55 dB or dBmV. But this all can vary on a number of issues.

Find the signal info and post it back for review and comment.

A few questions:
What is the make and model of the cable modem?
Who is your cable provider?
Where are you located?
Is your provider in the process of a major network upgrade?
Do you have Digital CATV as well as Internet from the provider?
Explain how the cable comes into the house and is split up between the cable modem and TV sets?

JamesO


----------



## ThePotsy (Jun 27, 2005)

JamesO said:


> Try looking at the signal levels on your cable modem stats page.


Where can I find this information?



> You may need you computer connected directly to the cable modem, without a router, to actually get a response.


That's how I have it set up, straight from the cable modem.



> Most cable modem web interface addresses are 192.168.100.1.


Not sure about that, but I found these:

Physical Address 00-40-CA-65-50-B2
Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway 67.176.234.1
DHCP Server 68.87.72.13
Lease Obtained 7/1/2005
Lease Expires 7/3/2005
DNS Servers 68.87.66.196
68.87.64.196
WINS Server Blank



> Some cable modems have "user" for the user name and "password" for the default password.


Not sure how to check this, but I've never seen anything like that for mine. 



> See if there is a signal tab. You need to find the upstream and downstream signal levels, shown with either dB or dBmV at the end. Downstream levels are usually between -10 and 0. Also look for a SNR/Signal to Noise level, shoud be somewhere over 30 for 256 QAM signals. Upstream levels are typically 30-55 dB or dBmV. But this all can vary on a number of issues.


Is there a website that will tell me this? I don't appear to have a signal tab.



> A few questions:
> What is the make and model of the cable modem? *Com21 DP1110*
> Who is your cable provider? *Comcast*
> Where are you located? *Glendale Heights, IL*
> ...


Sorry about the lack of info.

Potsy.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

In your web browser address line, clear out everything, http://xxx.x.xx so that this line is blank.

Enter 192.168.100.1 and hit enter.

See if your cable modem responds.

JamesO


----------



## ThePotsy (Jun 27, 2005)

It just opened the MSN Search page.

Potsy.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

It should either open the the cable modem web interface or indicate a connection error.

Try again.

Top of your browser screen, on the Tool Bar, click on http://www.msn.com to highlight is dark. Hit the Backspace key. Type 192.168.100.1 and hit Enter.

JamesO


----------



## ThePotsy (Jun 27, 2005)

'We can't find 192.168.1001.'

Potsy.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Make sure you did not have a typo!

You indicated 192.168.1001, you should type in 192.168.100.1

Some cable modems may not support a web browser interface, some may use a different IP address.

What is the make and model of your cable modem?

You may want to see if you can search the cable modem vendors support page for more info, however, many cable modem vendors do not has support info available to the general public, sometimes just the cable operators. But it is worth a try.

JamesO


----------



## ThePotsy (Jun 27, 2005)

Sorry,that was a typo on the forum, I had typed it correctly in the browser.

The modem is a Com21 DP1110. Couldn't really find any information on it, it is approved by Comcast though.

Potsy.


----------



## ThePotsy (Jun 27, 2005)

Allrighty, could you guys narrow it down for me? Does it sound like a problem on my end, or more of a problem on their end? They want to charge me $60 if they come out and determine that it's on my end. Not really worth it since I'm moving out of here in a few weeks.

Potsy.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

I you are moving in a few weeks, I would not waste your time on this problem.

The problem is most likely a faulty modem or something on the cable companies end, however, if the cable company sends someone out, they will probably only check signal levels with a meter, more than likely not using the cable modem. If the levels are fine, they will probably charge you, even if you still have a problem. This is not right, but the way the foolish cable companies operate. Your problem appear intermittent, so you have to illustrate your problem to someone.

You might be overloading the processor and causing the cable modem to reboot?? Would be a bad design on the modem! Maybe there is a firmware problem?? Maybe the modem is overheating?? Maybe the modem is just broken??

A few questions:
Was this a modem supplied by the cable company?
How long have you had the cable modem?
Do you lease it or own it?
Do you know if it is a DP1110 XP or DP1110XP2?
Has the cable company made any upgrades recently to their system or the user speeds?

Might be worth contacting the modem support group with your problem and ask them about looking as signal levels?

http://www.com21broadband.com/index.php

JamesO


----------

